# Rod suggestions.



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Looking to get a rod for walking along the beach. 8' to 10' mediium to light action is what I'm thinking. Tips, suggestions anything will help and where to get them. Budget is maxed out at roughly $50 to $65.


----------



## surfpro (Jun 3, 2016)

Penn Prevail 8' or 9' foot surf rods have worked great for me. Walmart carries them for about $75. You might be able to catch one in your price range when Dicks or Academy have a sale.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Look at steelhead rods, chrisv knows what's up. There are some cool rigs you could put a 4000 size reel on and throw a spoon or pomp jig a mile.


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

*Surfpro,*

I was at Wal-Mart today looking at that particular rod but the longest that they had in stock was 7'6".
Looking at fishing gear online when I came across this ad. It's new to me so thought I'd share.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&pageID=5517


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go to Outcast and get one of the Star rods.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Go to Outcast and get one of the Star rods.


... and you may have to put a crowbar in your wallet to free up some cash!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chechem said:


> ... and you may have to put a crowbar in your wallet to free up some cash!


Yeah missed that part. Gonna be hard with that budget.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

If you want a decent rod for surf fishing and a low price I would go with the meat hunter fishing rod. A two piece 10 foot rod is $39.00 and a 12 foot one is $49. I prefer the 12 foot rod because it's rated for 2-8oz. I fish 4oz weights not matter the condition because I can sling it a mile. I own 1 of the 12 foot rods it's not my favorite compared to my Penn Prevails and off shore Gold Cup rods because it's not stout feeling. It's kinda whippy and sling shot feeling when I cast it. However, it has the most play when catching pompano which makes it more fun to fish than the others. You must use electrical tape to marry the two pieces together or the top piece will fly out when you cast it. Do not fish this rod unless you tape it together. I think it's a steal for the price, it's also a fiberglass rod and that's why it's less expensive. More expensive rods are graphite and they more durable. 

Here's the link to buy one:

http://rfsportsinc.com/store/store_product_detail.cfm?Product_ID=4&Category_ID=1


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you wanting a set up mostly for throwing lures?


----------



## afrayedknot (Jun 27, 2013)

I bought this one and paired it with a Quantum Blu BL30 PTS reel I picked up on sale at Academy. I put some 20lb Kastking braid(figured if I was going cheap do it the whole way) on it and I like it a lot. It's great for chunking lures and definitely gives me more range than my 7' rods. I only surf fish about 5 times a year so it works well enough for me.

http://www.uglystik.com/uglystik-ro...-gx2-spinning-rod/1363867.html#specifications


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice and input. I did do quite a bit of research on the information that my fellow fishermen provided. Being that my birthday is next month I am in contract negotiations with my insignificant other for a 9' Penn Prevail and the Penn 400.
She has informed me that I am not worth as much as I think I am and certainly not worth a new rod and reel. 
I think I will win this round though, fishing get me out of the apartment and she has peace and quiet. My argument has been "your not doing it for me, your doing it for yourself."
Tight lines everyone.


----------

